# My new project boat... err goat...



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I'll admit it's not a micro... but it's a "boat"!

12 hours of driving later she is home...

Back story:

May 2, 1972 my late Grandfather purchased this brand new Pontiac Lemans 350 convertible. With the T41 Enduro option ($41.00 at the time) to give it the front nose, hood and fender vents of the GTO. Pontiac did not offer a true GTO convertible in 1972.

I have the original window sticker and a letter from Pontiac thanking him for his purchase. The car is original all the way down to the ugly hubcaps. Only the convertible roof and a paint job are new (about 15-20 years old and need to be redone) The car has been garage kept for the past 25+ years... NO RUST! The car has 107,371 miles on it. At first I thought it had 73K but forgot that in the 70's odometers did not go up to 100K. 

I plan on tinkering with the car from time to time with my son as he get's older. No major plans as of yet other than addressing the roof and paint. 

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Now that's my idea of a family relic! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!

I know great convertible top guy, and I just happen to be a great automotive painter. 

Check out this link: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320436057631&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_500wt_1182

I painted the car, and this guy redid the top on it.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i'm not crazy about hub caps, as a matter of fact i cant stand them, she needs some billet aluminum or at the very least some rally style wheels from the day although originality usually brings the big money on a car like that, she's got a mean look to the front end, congrats.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

str8outha9c, I need to talk to you. Let me know if you can swing up my way sometime to take a look at her.

southboundchicken, yea I don't like the hub caps. Rally II or Aftermarket fo sho! But Paint, Top first.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah hubcaps scare me ... When I was a Teen I had one come off and Sail right through a Large bay window in a Hoidy Toidy Neighborhood ...

Never got caught though ...


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Man thats a sick ride! I would paint it black!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Black would look sick, but the Monarch Yellow is an eye turner!

Maybe something in seafoam green? ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

seafoam green would be an eye turner for sure!! lol


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Let me know, I'll see if I can swing by one of these days.
Just give me a call whenever at 305-804-1331.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You got it... Not sure what I want to do, so I'm going to look online to try to get some ideas.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> You got it... Not sure what I want to do, so I'm going to look online to try to get some ideas.


do more with less. lol. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice car! Reminds me of my first car, '72 Pontiac station wagon with the same front end minus the scoops.

My grandfather would buy station wagons with the biggest motor available to tow his boat and after a couple of years would sell them to my dad and us sons would end up with them.

Pontiac 400 motor and low gear rear end for a first car, what were they thinking? :


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, that's very cool Jan, looks like you got a creme puff for sure.  

You should have a lot fun tweaking that thing. With no major body work required it's in far better shape than most guys end up starting out a restore project with. Even 107K isn't so bad mechanically as long as the oil was changed pretty regularly. Most everything else like brakes, wheel bearings and engine accessories and what not can be done as weekend projects. Looking forward to seeing her come along...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

heck 107,000 is nothing for a car like that, thats when they built them strong and out of good old fashion american steel  do you know how many women you could pick up in that car cruising a1a on the weekend? if your married please extend my apology to the wife and delete my post ;D   seriously though, my buddy has a rag top 73 olds delta 88 and everytime i visit we cruise a1a from palm bch to ft. lauderdale and it amazes me how much attention the girls give us in a boat like that altough maybe their just gawking over yours truley instead  LOL.....


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a 59 Pontiac I just did.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

wow that's got some depth and shine, is that lacquer or base coat/clear coat?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> wow that's got some depth and shine, is that lacquer or base coat/clear coat?



Base coat clear coat.


It was clear coated, wet sanded, clear coated again, and now buffed.

Hit me up when you want me to swing by Jan.

305-804-1331

-Eric


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Give me a couple weeks. The next several weekends are going to be busy. 

Cheers


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Give me a couple weeks. The next several weekends are going to be busy.
> 
> Cheers



Sounds good.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is my lil "Do more with less"
I may need yer services Str8 when I finish with the body work.


----------

